# Hi all from The Land of OZ



## pjwill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi folks, I've been looking at CR for the last couple of weeks and decided to join. I've found some useful answers here. Will post a question in the lighting thread re- Strand Palette and LED Pars. Cheers. PJ


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth PJ. We are a nosy bunch and love to know more about the types of theaters people are involved in. There are a bunch of Aussies around here (and at least one Bandicoot). Enjoy, hopefully we can answer your questions. Get to know the search function there is a lot of information buried in the archives.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> (and at least one Bandicoot)


 

Hey,

Looks like i will be the first Aus CB member to welcome you, so erm i suppose i should do this in an australian way 

here goes

"Hey Mate, welcome to cb ask croc loads of questions and watch out for the off the beaten track bushwacking section (off topic) so grab a VB and settle down for some serious question asking and answering"

i feel dirty just saying that 

....But welcome


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Looks like i will be the first Aus CB member to welcome you, so erm i suppose i should do this in an australian way



"The Australian way"... do you mean by showing up 11 days late? Have you been out chasing someone with a cute pouch around again Hugsie?


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 25, 2008)

ahahahhaah very funny 

And you need to give us a bit more credit, its 12 days 

and no i haven't

and for the 3rd time, its HUGHESIE


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 9, 2008)

GDAY MATE
2nd aussie to greet ya

and just 2 let ya know, VB is a horrible beer but made by aussies and prob 11 or 12 days passed its used by date but HEY

have fun laughing ur way through controlbooth


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 9, 2008)

and restarting the metric war,

clearly metric is better


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 9, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> and restarting the metric war,
> clearly metric is better



Sorry Huggie, I won't be baited into restarting a war just because your girlfriend is now here. Peace through Cubits!


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 10, 2008)

ahaha that doesnt mean that u couldnt be bothered starting it again just cause im here


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hughesie!


 


gafftaper said:


> won't be baited into restarting a war!



thats because it was a losing battle for you


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 10, 2008)

The belated welcome of an Aussie involved in making World Youth Day work...

You have 10 metacarpals... we were clearly designed to work in Metric... the Romans even knew that...


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 11, 2008)

Metric wins 3 to 1


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 14, 2008)

and his mean flare is ignited


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 14, 2008)

shame the flare won't light anything, darn your fire proofing gaff.


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 15, 2008)

ahahh he was probably smart enough to sheild himself agains your fire weilded attacks


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

a) I won the metric war when Logos said, "Sometimes it's just easier to use imperial". 
b) If we start this again Phil will throw ANOTHER hissyfit and no one wants to see that. 
c) All parties involved agreed on a peace treaty. Peace through Cubits! "Whereas Cubits ere a far more useful and logical unit of measurement... yada... yada... yada..." Are you breaking a treaty with the USA? That isn't particularly advisable with our current President, a joke on CB just might result in thousands of US Marines storming Melbourne tomorrow to stop "metric terrorism" from spreading.

P.S. Where's Logos?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> b) If we start this again Phil will throw ANOTHER hissyfit and no one wants to see that.



we don't??? 

i swear we do


----------

